# Islabikes gebraucht kaufen? Eine Meinung (+alle Beinn 20 Gewichte)



## BurnInHell (29. Juni 2012)

Da die gebrauchten Islabikes (bei Ebay) scheinbar zum Neupreis (umgerechnet und inkl Versand) weggehen, dh es viele potentielle KÃ¤ufer gibt, mÃ¶chte ich diese mit diesem Thread ansprechen. 
FÃ¼r ein meist ein paar Jahre altes Gebrauchtrad wÃ¼rde ich nie mehr als 2/3 des Neupreises ausgeben, deswegen war fÃ¼r mich der Neukauf nach dem Beobachten einiger VerkÃ¤ufe klar. Wir waren gerade im Begriff ein Beinn 20 s fÃ¼r meine Tochter zu bestellen, die aus dem Cnoc14 vom letzten Jahr klar rausgewachsen ist, und Ã¤rgerten uns Ã¼ber die Farbauswahl: Schon wieder lila? Blau und rot fanden wir doof, naja.
ZufÃ¤llig wurde uns hier Ã¼bers Forum ein Beinn20s von 2009 aus unmittelbarer Umgebung fÃ¼r 220â¬ vermittelt. Das passt so gerade in 2/3 Neupreis (ca 330â¬ z-Zt.). Die Farbe fand ich spitze: anthrazit metallic mit lila Decals. Neben normalen Gebrauchsspuren hatte das Bike einen 10cm langen Lackkratzer und einen 2 qcm groÃen Lackabplatzer. Da beide an relativ unauffÃ¤lliger Stelle waren und alle Lager OK schienen hab ich nach einigem Ãberlegen dann zugeschlagen.
Nebenbemerkung: Das Rad ist von 2009 und hat damals so wenig gekostet, so dass der VerkÃ¤ufer tatsÃ¤chlich praktisch den Neupreis bekommen hat. Mir ist also klar, dass ich mir hier in die Tasche gelogen habe. 
Zuerst habe ich das Rad natÃ¼rlich komplett zerlegt, alle Teile inspiziert, geputzt, gewartet, gewogen. Anbei die Tabelle mit allen Gewichten der Originalteile und mit den Gewichten der Teile die ich als Ersatz besorgt habe:




Nun meine Anmerkungen: 
Was mir sofort aufgefallen ist: Damals gab es wohl noch eine Stahlkurbel mit Ã¼ber 900g und mittlerweile eine Alukurbel im 500g Bereich (in diesem Thread hat tripletschiee alles Ã¼ber das aktuelle Beinn 20 s geschrieben. Ich habe auch alle Teile auf der Waage fotografiert, aber bin zu faul alles hier hochzuladen.). Beim Rest hat sich scheinbar nicht allzuviel getan, deswegen hÃ¤tte ich bei einem Neurad auch dieselben Sachen getauscht.
Ich baue das Rad gerade gemeinsam mit meiner 4-jÃ¤hrigen zusammen und das macht uns beiden einen groÃen SpaÃ. Ich hoffe ja dass sie da was mitnimmt und sich fÃ¼r das neue Rad begeistern kann, denn bisher schaut sie kein anderes Rad als ihr Cnoc14 an und ich brauche da quasi ein Incentive um sie zum Umsteigen zu bewegen. FÃ¼r mich ist es ohnehin super, denn da warte ich ja schon seit ihrer Geburt drauf mit dem Nachwuchs an irgendwas herumzuschrauben.

Im TretlagergehÃ¤use und im Steuerrohr habe ich Wasser und Flugrost gefunden, die Lager waren aber noch alle OK. Die Naben haben beim Kauf noch einen guten Eindruck gemacht, beim Zerlegen habe ich sie dann aber doch Ã¼berholen mÃ¼ssen: Sie waren viel zu stramm eingestellt und sind rauh gelaufen. Beim SÃ¤ubern und neu Fetten hab ich ein einem Konus leichte Riefen gefunden. Insgesamt laufen sie nun aber wieder recht weich.

Mein Fazit: Mein Kauf fÃ¼r 2/3 des Neupreises hat sich nicht gelohnt, ich komme aber damit zurecht, es ist grennzwertig. Wer die alten Modelle(<=2010) zum aktuellen Preis kauft macht was falsch, denn man bekommt (je nach Alter) eine klumpschwere Kurbel und zum Herstellen einer leichten Kurbel braucht man eine Standbohrmaschine, Pedalgewindebohrer, Zeit usw. Ich hÃ¤tte mich im Nachhinein vermutlich anders entschieden, freue mich jetzt aber Ã¼ber die (subjektiv) schÃ¶nere Lackierung . 

Kauft also lieber direkt bei Isla bis die Gebrauchtmarktpreise wieder auf angemessenerem Niveau sind. Achtet beim Gebrauchtkauf vor allem auf die Naben (also RÃ¤der abschrauben und in der Hand drehen), denn alle anderen Lager lassen sich leicht tauschen, aber wenn die Konen im Eimer sind, dann kann man neue LaufrÃ¤der aufbauen. Zum Nachteil der GebrauchtkÃ¤ufer werden KinderrÃ¤der vermutlich im Schnitt nicht so gut gewartet und gepflegt wie die RÃ¤der der Eltern.


----------



## Y_G (29. Juni 2012)

damit ist ja mal klar wer beim kaufen schneller war als ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BurnInHell (29. Juni 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> damit ist ja mal klar wer beim kaufen schneller war als ich



 Na dann entscheide selbst ob das Glück oder Pech war.


----------



## chris5000 (29. Juni 2012)

BurnInHell schrieb:


> Na dann entscheide selbst ob das Glück oder Pech war.



Da Y_G die schwere Kurbel sicher sowieso eher früher als später gegen eine Clavicula in kurzer Einzelanfertigung oder so getauscht hätte, nehme ich an, dass er es eher nicht als Glück empfunden hat, nicht schnell genug gewesen zu sein


----------



## tripletschiee (29. Juni 2012)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Da Y_G die schwere Kurbel sicher sowieso eher früher als später gegen eine Clavicula in kurzer Einzelanfertigung oder so getauscht hätte, nehme ich an, dass er es eher nicht als Glück empfunden hat, nicht schnell genug gewesen zu sein


----------



## trolliver (30. Juni 2012)

Schöne Gegenüberstellung, die mich erwartungsgemäß bestätigt. Mir genügte allerdings ein Blick auf die Neupreise und ein in Ebay endendes Islabike, um direkt in GB zu bestellen. Für manche Dinge ist der Gebrauchtmarkt einfach überhitzt. Dass das auf Supersportwagen der einschlägigen Firmen zutrifft, kennt man seit Jahrzehnten. So einen Wagen für eine Million kann man eigentlich blind bei Ankündigung vorbestellen (wenn man überhaupt eine realistische Chance hat) und sich auf eine Verdoppelung des Preises freuen, sobald das Gerät den ersten Test hinter sich hat (von 0 auf 100 und 2,9 Sekunden, einmal auf den Tacho schauen = 300m Blindflug, der ultimative Kick).

Wie das Ganze funktioniert, kann man nun wunderbar an Islabikes studieren. Die IBC-Community ist nicht klein, die stillen Leser vermutlich noch weit mehr, die Bikes immer noch selten, der Versand teuer und für viele als unsicher erscheinend, da sind viele schnell bereit, einen abstrusen Gebrauchtpreis zu zahlen. 

Ich würde für ein drei Jahre altes Rad nie mehr als 50% des damaligen Neupreises bezahlen, erst recht nicht für ein Kinderrad. Aber der Markt machts möglich, dass ich mit der Einmalinvestition in ein CNOC 16 auch das BEINN finanzieren können werde... das hat meine Regierung letztlich überzeugt... 

Wenn Sohnemann dann irgendwann mal aus dem Karussell des alle zwei Jahre spätestens ein neues Rad haben Müssens raus ist, bekommt er eins von meinen Jekylls, das wird dann immer noch super zu fahren sein und kost nix mehr, das letzte Islabike kann er dann verscheuern um sich den Führerschein zu finanzieren.


----------



## Y_G (30. Juni 2012)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Da Y_G die schwere Kurbel sicher sowieso eher früher als später gegen eine Clavicula in kurzer Einzelanfertigung oder so getauscht hätte, nehme ich an, dass er es eher nicht als Glück empfunden hat, nicht schnell genug gewesen zu sein



Bin ich schon so verschrieen? 
Ich hab noch eine alte XT liegen die kommt ans nächste Bike. Denke mal es wird noch ein Beinn vor dem 24" mit 20" LRS kommen...

und ja ich hätte das schon gerne genommen. Innenlager, Kurbel und Lenker werden eh gleich getauscht. Beim Rest muss ich mir dann noch einen Überblik verschaffen. Aber da findet sich bestimmt genug Potenzial.


----------

